# Lugares + Frios do Mundo no momento :



## Carlos Dias (27 Nov 2006 às 11:00)

*Lugares + Frios do Mundo no momento : ( 10:00 AM - Londres )

Mayo : -45ºC ( Canada - Yukon )
Summit Station : -40ºC ( Groelândia )
Verkhoyainsk : -40ºC ( Russia )
Vostok : -35ºC ( Antártica )

Já faz dias que o Norte do Canada , na provincia de Yukon recordes estão sendo quebrados. 

Na Groelandia onde as temperaturas estão entre -05ºC a -15ºC nas principais cidades Summit está com -35ºC devido a sua altitude de 3.100m e localizado no centro da Ilha.*


----------

